# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Saba >  >  New option for getting to Saba

## Peter NJ

https://www.thedailyherald.sx/island...n-trip-to-saba

----------


## amyb

Leaves St Martin. Any chance it will pick up passengers in Gustavia? Also missing important info as to cost? Planned frequency of service?

Saba is definitely a worthwhile destination. We really enjoyed our recent visit there.

----------

